# Japanese Performance photshoot



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

So I did a Jap Performance photoshoot in Nov. I think it's out this month or next (I could be wrong)

I took my pocket camera and snapped this but he should have some good pictures of both cars. The wife was driving the R33 and since then has taken it out a few times more.

The editor was quite taken with Chis (the wife) as she supported my addiction to GTRs and knew some stuff about them and F1!

expect to see my grining face soon (sorry about that)


----------



## Kadir (Mar 23, 2008)

They look lovely Robbie.. Thumbs up from me!


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

we drove round the track lots so we should have some nice pics, I hope


----------



## jae (Aug 28, 2002)

Good article, some fine shots, but really... Putting an R35 up against an R33 with 100ft/lb less. No fair. Won't even start on the hideously outgunned stock R34.

I just love the picture above, the way that the R35 makes the not exactly titchy R33 look like some sort of scale model...


----------



## WillRobDon (Jul 29, 2006)

Got it this morning! Good article, you're a lucky man!


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I've not seen it yet?????

Wife concerned that she was concentrating when to much and not smiling enough while driving around the track

I pleased she was, imagine driving the two cars into each other

R






-


----------



## Rob W (Jun 16, 2002)

Nice one Robbie :thumbsup:

You made the front cover too!!

Good article got a copy this morning 

Looks like you and Chris had a fun time, they should send you a free copy as they featured your cars.
Got a couple of copies from Performance Tuner when i had my car featured last year  give them a bell!

The GTR is still nice and shiny i see 

Cheers
Rob


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

yes I just got my copy, I tried to plug everybody but I was surprised by how much was written.

I'm going to ask for the pic's as well, I wonder if the photographer got the sideways R35. It was quite funny as I pegged it round and in 2nd and back end stepped out. Chris the editor commented to my Chris that standing on the opposite side from the corner might not be safe.

I like the shot of the 35 and 33 from behind the best

The forum got a good plug as well as Perfect Touch and Middlehurst. Serious Performance logo is there too 

R


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

My wife on the track, I will try and get some pics from Jap Performance









-


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

jae said:


> Good article, some fine shots, but really... Putting an R35 up against an R33 with 100ft/lb less. No fair. Won't even start on the hideously outgunned stock R34


Totally agree on the R34 bit. A stage 1 R33 versus a stock R35 makes a good read (although they could'nt be bothered to find accurate 0-60 times) but not sure what the R34 is all about. It adds nothing to the debate about old modified versus new standard and benchmarking the new car. In fact if anything it makes for an annoying read at times and actually adds confusion to the whole debate.


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

more pic's from the shoot

















































































Thanks to Jap Performance for the pic's Japanese Performance cars, modified, tuned and driven


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

he didn't get the R35 sideways :-(


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

I just LOVE this photo: http://rjamo.co.uk/PhotoAlbums/Jap_Per/rear-33-35.jpg


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

me to, I have a reasonalbe high res of it


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Can you send what we are allowed to reuse to *snowfiend *please?


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

John I sent them to you via email, can't find his email address. must put jap performance as image rights

One of my wife Chris


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Very nice pics, however we ALL know that any motoring journo/photographer worth his keep sets up a shot in MODEL ORDER.....









Whats this??? R35, R33, R34......:chairshot: :chairshot:

:chuckle:

Ans WHERE, might I add, is an R32GTR when all this is going on??? Seems a bit prejudiced to me 

TT


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I didn't think any r32's where still running?

I'm just kidding... It was a look at R35 verses a R33 as I own both and use thm day to day

Jap performance brought the R34 along for comparison which confused it a little... especially for John F


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Robbie J said:


> Jap performance brought the R34 along for comparison which confused it a little... especially for John F


Confused the idea of a direct comparison and also added nothing in terms of quality or reference to the article


----------



## FOXR34 (Sep 28, 2008)

Fuggles said:


> Confused the idea of a direct comparison and also added nothing in terms of quality or reference to the article


Great cars Robbie,just read the article today!.I agree with J.F regarding the comparison based on the stock R34.None the less,some great pictures of 2 great cars.:thumbsup.s any chance of a quick blast in your R35!!! only joking lol!


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I will have a blast for you tomorrow...

I was born in cov so I will be thinking of you.


----------



## FOXR34 (Sep 28, 2008)

Robbie J said:


> I will have a blast for you tomorrow...
> 
> I was born in cov so I will be thinking of you.


Small world Robbie!.What area of Cov were you from?
I'm a Coundon kid myself.

So what lured you away from the BIG city they call Coventry,to that small,relatively un-heard of place called London?!...Yeah i know,stupid
question!


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

Bell Green, as a kid we moved to New Zealand then back to Hinckley. I went to Cov Poly as well. I've only been in the smoke 13 years

IT jobs paid more down here, well they did.....


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

Robbie - your wife looks a bit nervous in that pic lol


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

she was...

For the pic's we had to drive 1 to 2 foot away from each other going around corners, if she cocked it up we would damage both cars.....


----------



## jaycabs (Nov 16, 2007)

no pressure then :chuckle::chuckle:

pictures look good though even though a different coloured R34 like in blue , midnight purple , red or some thing like that would have looked alot better :thumbsup:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

the R34 GTR is Nissan GB's it had a original twin exhaust. I never seen one on any R32/33 or 34 before

R


----------



## FOXR34 (Sep 28, 2008)

Robbie J said:


> the R34 GTR is Nissan GB's it had a original twin exhaust. I never seen one on any R32/33 or 34 before
> 
> R


Hi Robbie...mine has an origional twin exhaust too!.It would be available for any other photo shoots,should you do any:thumbsup:
p.s my nan lived on Cherry brook way in bell green (if you've heard of it)


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

yep I know it, my grand dad lived in a flat in front of that road between hall green rd.

Its a small planet...


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Awesome pics Robbie - Read the article too, seems you're definitely enjoying the 35 as you'd intended. Good stuff!


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

yes I am and thanks to you for all the help, direction and bits.....

I've delayed my trip to Japan until June now (so I can go to Geneva with John in March)

Would love to catch up then and buy you a beer

R


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Cheers Rob - Look forward to sipping a few ice cold Asahis when you're over. Give Aki & I plenty of warning and we'll try to make sure there's something fun in store


----------



## frostmotorsport (Aug 10, 2007)

Fuggles said:


> I just LOVE this photo: http://rjamo.co.uk/PhotoAlbums/Jap_Per/rear-33-35.jpg


OMG - yes! this is my new desktop background!!:clap:

shame the 33 is MNP and not black...


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

I'm giving the high res version of this to go on the club "stick" my fav as well

R


----------



## skyline-kiddo (Dec 22, 2008)

I hope you dont mind but I have this now as my wallpaper :thumbsup:


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

fine with me, as long as you don't mind me staring at you all day


----------



## skyline-kiddo (Dec 22, 2008)

Robbie J said:


> fine with me, as long as you don't mind me staring at you all day


I don't mind!! :thumbsup:


----------



## nismo22 (Jan 25, 2006)

All 3 look stunning..


----------



## ratcapa (May 13, 2008)

Very nice indeed, only thing missing in that picture is a nice r32


----------



## Robbie J (Jan 8, 2005)

agreed, but there was no room on the track

driving one foot away from each other around bends is not fun

R


----------

